# NEW CANCEL POLICY - Restricted Star Options are good until end of 2021 and 120 day advance use.



## duke (Mar 25, 2020)

Called to cancel my WMH reservation due to receiving closure email.
They said:
1.  Resorts are not closed for owners or StarOption reservations/use.
2.  The email only applied to cash pay reservations which are being refunded.
3.  Cancel policy has been updated today so that returned StarOptions are good until end of 2021 and can be used to make reservations 120 days in advance.
4.  These restricted options can not be exchanged for Marriott Points.
5.  Policy may change again in future.
6.  This change applies to cancellations made before where you received restricted options after March (date to be determined).


----------



## emeryjre (Mar 25, 2020)

anything in writing??


----------



## needvaca (Mar 25, 2020)

Still not updated on the app or website


----------



## komosatp (Mar 25, 2020)

duke said:


> Called to cancel my WMH reservation due to receiving closure email.
> They said:
> 1.  Resorts are not closed for owners or StarOption reservations/use.
> 2.  The email only applied to cash pay reservations which are being refunded.
> ...


I was told the same over the phone this morning. He said they hoped to have the new rules operational online in the system in a matter of days.


----------



## emeryjre (Mar 25, 2020)

#1 is very confusing given that Atlantis has closed down.  Does this mean that Harborside is still open to owners and star option reservations?
#2 same as #1
#3 canceled today, was told that my star options were resticted to 60 days and expired in 2020.
#4 OK, no issue with that one
#5 Please get consistent
#6 Same as #3.

Plea to Management.  Please get this info out via the websites and hub.vacation.com and stop with the mouth to mouth transmittal of the information.  Ties up the phone lines and makes management look really behind the curve in the digital age.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 25, 2020)

emeryjre said:


> #1 is very confusing given that Atlantis has closed down.  Does this mean that Harborside is still open to owners and star option reservations?
> #2 same as #1
> #3 canceled today, was told that my star options were resticted to 60 days and expired in 2020.
> #4 OK, no issue with that one
> ...


I expect it will take them some time to fix #3 in their system. Their IT departments are not up to par. They probably have to create a database script to run in an overnight process to update the restrictions and new expiration dates. This will take some time.

For #5, I don't think being consistent is possible. SO much change and everything is fluid. Even at State and Federal levels. They could have been consistent and kept their more restrictive policy. Would you have preferred that?


----------



## emeryjre (Mar 25, 2020)

If we all know about the changes at the same time, they can change as often as they like. I would certainly have handled my post cancellation action today differently if I would have had the latest information. Top weeks for July are gone now and they were available this morning as I was told I couldn’t book out more than 60 days. They were within a 120 day window. Piss poor information flow caused me to miss out on Maui resorts for July.
All the people that booked July did not need the changes to the scripts and databases, they just had to get through on the phone and get the latest info.


----------



## dsmrp (Mar 25, 2020)

So we won't have to pay a banking fee for those restricted options to carry over, right?
I'll likely have to bank my remaining 2020 options anyway... I can't very well take a week's vacation every month in the fall. Every 3 months is tolerable enough from mgmt's perspective.


----------



## EnglishmanAbroad (Mar 26, 2020)

emeryjre said:


> If we all know about the changes at the same time, they can change as often as they like. I would certainly have handled my post cancellation action today differently if I would have had the latest information. Top weeks for July are gone now and they were available this morning as I was told I couldn’t book out more than 60 days. They were within a 120 day window. Piss poor information flow caused me to miss out on Maui resorts for July.
> All the people that booked July did not need the changes to the scripts and databases, they just had to get through on the phone and get the latest info.


Not sure what you was looking at but studios or a short stay (< 7 days) are all that was available throughout Maui (WKORV and WKORVN) in July as of Monday 3/23 and Tuesday 3/24 because I was looking at trying to move our 2BR reservation for 6/28 a few weeks further out.


----------



## emeryjre (Mar 26, 2020)

As you know inventory changes fast. There were several 2 bedroom units available at all 3 Maui resorts on a search I did that morning. I was on the phone and was told that those units were too far out for my restricted star options. 
A friend I talked with later in the day got one at North in the morning. He said he had seen a post about the change  to 120 days and called VSN. He explained to the rep about the change. Rep checked, discovered it was true.  Rep booked unit with a phone call to someone else while friend was on hold.  Friend called an associate to tell him. There was nothing available at that point. Maybe 20 minutes later.


----------



## GrayFal (Mar 26, 2020)

Novel Coronavirus (COVID-19) Updates | Vistana™ Signature Experiences
					

We understand you have a lot on your mind. You’ve faced unprecedented disruptions to your day-to-day life — and your vacations. We are here to help, with the most current information. The Next Level of Clean Experience enhanced cleaning standards throughout our resorts, including hospital-grade...




					www.vistana.com
				




now on the website


Canceling a Reservation 1 – 60 Days from Arrival

_As of March 12, 2020_, due to the unprecedented circumstances surrounding the COVID-19 situation, _we are extending the 60-day restriction on StarOptions to 120 days_.

Reservations cancelled within 60 days of arrival will be returned as Restricted StarOptions and can be used for a future reservation within 120 days of arrival date. This change will take approximately 14 days to process. _The expiration date of those restricted StarOptions has also been extended for use through December 31, 2021. This extension will be visible in your online account within 45 days._Additionally, cancellation fees are waived due to COVID-19


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Mar 26, 2020)

If the resort is closed, how can they restrict your SO's. That should be illegal. By making their policy a little better, they are appeasing folks. They actually wrote to us to tell us to cancel our April stay.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 26, 2020)

Question - I know that the refunded Staroptions can be used until the end of 2021, but is there a fee to bank them, like usual?


----------



## okwiater (Mar 26, 2020)

DeniseM said:


> Question - I know that the refunded Staroptions can be used until the end of 2021, but is there a fee to bank them, like usual?


You can’t bank them. The expiration date is being extended.


----------



## controller1 (Mar 26, 2020)

okwiater said:


> You can’t bank them. The expiration date is being extended.



Correct. Restricted StarOptions are not eligible for banking or conversion to Bonvoy points.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 26, 2020)

So they can be used in 2021, without banking?  Cool!


----------



## CPNY (Mar 26, 2020)

DeniseM said:


> So they can be used in 2021, without banking?  Cool!


I wonder if they change my options to restricted since they were cancelled as unrestricted.


----------



## CPNY (Mar 26, 2020)

controller1 said:


> Correct. Restricted StarOptions are not eligible for banking or conversion to Bonvoy points.


So when i cancelled the rep removed the restrictions (before the official policy came down). Do you think they would run reports on who cancelled and then restrict the points? Or once restrictions removed i should be ok?


----------



## controller1 (Mar 26, 2020)

CPNY said:


> So when i cancelled the rep removed the restrictions (before the official policy came down). Do you think they would run reports on who cancelled and then restrict the points? Or once restrictions removed i should be ok?



They're so busy I wouldn't bet on them going back to find your StarOptions that were not restricted.


----------



## KACTravels (Mar 26, 2020)

Your SO detail will show that they are restricted. The reservation that I had to cancel was after March 12th and show as restricted, but they have not updated the footnotes to indicate  that they have the 120 days reservation window and expire at the end of 2021 yet. They did say it would take awhile to update the system.


----------



## NJDave (Mar 26, 2020)

I have a reservation for Harborside in April using StarOptions that expire December 2020 (banked from 2018).  It will be interesting to see if I cancel if they will now expire in 2021 with 120 day restriction..


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 26, 2020)

Yes - but the recovered Staroptions may not be listed correctly in your account for 45 days, per their announcement.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 27, 2020)

I just cancelled a reservation within 60 days check-in, and it's available for 120 day reservations, so looks like it's working.


----------



## KACTravels (Mar 27, 2020)

DeniseM said:


> I just cancelled a reservation within 60 days check-in, and it's available for 120 day reservations, so looks like it's working.


Does it show on your dashboard or did you try  a fake reservation between 61-120 days out?


----------



## CPNY (Mar 27, 2020)

KACTravels said:


> Your SO detail will show that they are restricted. The reservation that I had to cancel was after March 12th and show as restricted, but they have not updated the footnotes to indicate  that they have the 120 days reservation window and expire at the end of 2021 yet. They did say it would take awhile to update the system.


So if it doesn’t show restricted which it shouldn’t since I can bank them now. I might just do that and be done with it


----------



## ValleyGirl (Mar 27, 2020)

We had a *non-refundable *room for 1 week during Spring Break at Westin Riverfront Resort (Hotel) and cancelled the day before arrival on-line (could not get through on phone).
We had to call the next day or the day after that (can't remember) and they *refunded the entire amount.*

We also cancelled a 2BR at Riverfront Villas and they gave us restricted options but so far no extension past 12/31/20.  However we could deposit the restricted options as a credit against on property expenses on select VSE resorts through EO 2021. The rate is 9.00/1000 SO.  So 148,100 = 1,333 not quite the MX fee of 2,086 but if you can't use this year you can exchange through the EOY


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 27, 2020)

KACTravels said:


> Does it show on your dashboard or did you try  a fake reservation between 61-120 days out?



I cancelled a real reservation, searched for a new reservation that was 119 days out, and went through the steps to reserve it, up to the last step.


----------



## SVOForever (Mar 28, 2020)

I cancelled a real reservation this morning, searched for 80 days out, and it would not let me book it :-(


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 28, 2020)

SVOForever said:


> I cancelled a real reservation this morning, searched for 80 days out, and it would not let me book it :-(


After you cancel, they need to go back in and update the record for your options to have them show as 120 days. It isn't automatic and they have said it could take up to 45 days for it to be updated correctly.


----------



## SVOForever (Mar 28, 2020)

Ah I see.  I thought it happened automatically for DeniseM, which would have been nice.  If I call, do you think they could do it for me manually - the "update your options" part?


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 28, 2020)

SVOForever said:


> Ah I see.  I thought it happened automatically for DeniseM, which would have been nice.  If I call, do you think they could do it for me manually - the "update your options" part?


I don't think a rep can do it. What I suspect they are doing is creating some kind of database script to run against the reservations and update them behind the scenes in the database to update the impacted StarOptions.


----------



## GrayFal (Mar 28, 2020)

DeniseM said:


> I cancelled a real reservation, searched for a new reservation that was 119 days out, and went through the steps to reserve it, up to the last step.


Were you able to cancel online and this automatically (120 days) happened?
I have a Harborside May resie.


----------



## GrayFal (Mar 28, 2020)

dioxide45 said:


> I don't think a rep can do it. What I suspect they are doing is creating some kind of database script to run against the reservations and update them behind the scenes in the database to update the impacted StarOptions.


Gotcha.  I have time before I need to cancel so will wait 7ntil it is automatically happening online b


----------



## emeryjre (Mar 28, 2020)

The Vistana rep can book a reservation with restricted options that is withing the 120 day period.  The rep will put you on hold while it is happening.  Not sure what is going on behind the scenes, but the rep will come back with a confirmation number.  Of course they have to be open and manning the phones.  Redid the reservation I was bitching about in an earlier post.  Got Maui yesterday for early July.  Since I had turned off the TV and stopped listening  to the news, I was checking every 30 minutes for reservations.  One popped up, hit speed dial, got through and got it.

It would be wonderful if all this stuff was happening automatically, but just happy the website is working.


----------



## okwiater (Mar 29, 2020)

Another option, for those who have other StarOptions available to them, is to book the reservation online using unrestricted options then use the website to send an email to owner services. Using this method I was able to grab two Hawaii weeks in July. I received confirmation this morning that both reservations were updated to use my restricted options.


----------



## SMH1968 (Apr 1, 2020)

I'm new to ownership and am very confused by the language and was hoping someone could translate Vistana-ese into plain English for me.  If I cancel my 4 night trip on 5/10 to Lagunamar (39 days from now), it appears that I will not receive a cancellation fee and will wind up with "restricted StarOptions."  Here's my confusion:  Will I need to use them in the next 120 days, or will they be good until 12/31/2021?  OR does this mean I just need to book a reservation in the next 120 days for a trip that concludes before 12/31/2021?  Please translate!

*As of March 12, 2020*, due to the unprecedented circumstances surrounding the COVID-19 situation, *we are extending the 60-day restriction on StarOptions to 120 days*.

Reservations cancelled within 60 days of arrival will be returned as Restricted StarOptions and can be used for a future reservation within 120 days of arrival date. This change will take approximately 14 days to process. *The expiration date of those restricted StarOptions has also been extended for use through December 31, 2021. This extension will be visible in your online account within 45 days.* Additionally, cancellation fees are waived due to COVID-19.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 1, 2020)

SMH1968 said:


> I'm new to ownership and am very confused by the language and was hoping someone could translate Vistana-ese into plain English for me.  If I cancel my 4 night trip on 5/10 to Lagunamar (39 days from now), it appears that I will not receive a cancellation fee and will wind up with "restricted StarOptions."  Here's my confusion:  Will I need to use them in the next 120 days, or will they be good until 12/31/2021?  OR does this mean I just need to book a reservation in the next 120 days for a trip that concludes before 12/31/2021?  Please translate!
> 
> *As of March 12, 2020*, due to the unprecedented circumstances surrounding the COVID-19 situation, *we are extending the 60-day restriction on StarOptions to 120 days*.
> 
> Reservations cancelled within 60 days of arrival will be returned as Restricted StarOptions and can be used for a future reservation within 120 days of arrival date. This change will take approximately 14 days to process. *The expiration date of those restricted StarOptions has also been extended for use through December 31, 2021. This extension will be visible in your online account within 45 days.* Additionally, cancellation fees are waived due to COVID-19.


It means that sometime before 12/31/2021 you need to make a reservation using the StarOptions. At the time you make the reservation, you can only reserve for a checkin sometime within the next 120 days. You can't checkin after 12/31/2021. Not sure what really happens if your reservation overlaps 12/31/2021 with some of the days being in 2022.


----------



## SMH1968 (Apr 1, 2020)

dioxide45 said:


> It means that sometime before 12/31/2021 you need to make a reservation using the StarOptions. At the time you make the reservation, you can only reserve for a checkin sometime within the next 120 days. You can't checkin after 12/31/2021. Not sure what really happens if your reservation overlaps 12/31/2021 with some of the days being in 2022.


Thank you!  You should get a job as a copy writer for Vistana!!!


----------



## DavidnRobin (Apr 1, 2020)

dioxide45 said:


> ...Not sure what really happens if your reservation overlaps 12/31/2021 with some of the days being in 2022.



I would assume it would be based on when the reservation starts - similar to how annual weeks are handled.
Week 52 (and 53) can include days in the beginning of the year. Of course, at many resorts these weeks are Premium, so personally I would not recommend waiting to this point unless you go to resort where Holiday time is not popular.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrpaulytx (Apr 9, 2020)

What's the best strategy?  Do I need to bank my 80K  Star Options by July 1st and pay fee OR just book something then cancel it later and use restricted (120 day window) by 2021.  Or how long does bank options work, sorry I have 5 properties and I will need to bank something for the first time this year.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 9, 2020)

mrpaulytx said:


> What's the best strategy?  Do I need to bank my 80K  Star Options by July 1st and pay fee OR just book something then cancel it later and use restricted (120 day window) by 2021.  Or how long does bank options work, sorry I have 5 properties and I will need to bank something for the first time this year.


Are your 80K StarOptions still unrestricted? If so, best to just pay the banking fee and they will be good until December 2022. Are you sitting on a reservation with those StarOptions? If so, that may change everything. Need more details on what that 80K really consists of.


----------



## mrpaulytx (Apr 10, 2020)

Hi Dioxide45!  Yes, I have about 80K unused at the moment.  I also have 3 trips for HRO Bahamas reserved planned in June, July, and August for approximately 95K points each.  So I am expecting maybe one or more of those HRO will be cancelled.  So, based upon that would be better to bank SO on the 80K and use Covid-19 restrictions on the possible cancellations for HRO?


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 10, 2020)

If you expect any of the other reservations to cancel, you would be best to do so and bank them too. As long as those reservations are outside of 60 days, you can cancel and get full SOs back that you can bank. You pay the banking fee each time you bank. So if you bank 80K now and later want to bank more, you pay the fee again.


----------



## mrpaulytx (Apr 10, 2020)

dioxide45 said:


> If you expect any of the other reservations to cancel, you would be best to do so and bank them too. As long as those reservations are outside of 60 days, you can cancel and get full SOs back that you can bank. You pay the banking fee each time you bank. So if you bank 80K now and later want to bank more, you pay the fee again.



Got it!  Thanks so much for the help!  Banking gives me one extra year and 8 month window.  Just need to cancel within 60 days.  

Cheers,
Paul


----------



## tmschmal (Apr 12, 2020)

Hey, maybe I missed this detail.  For reservations planned for while the resorts are closed, is Vistana refunding the full SOs with an extended expiration?  Or are they making them restricted still, even when the resort is closed?


----------



## VacationForever (Apr 12, 2020)

tmschmal said:


> Hey, maybe I missed this detail.  For reservations planned for while the resorts are closed, is Vistana refunding the full SOs with an extended expiration?  Or are they making them restricted still, even when the resort is closed?


See subject title of this thread.  120 days restriction, good until Dec 2021.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Apr 14, 2020)

FYI...Just saw this in the travel blogosphere:









						How Marriott Vistana Is Failing Their Owners During Covid-19
					

I had a reader reach out to me to discuss how Marriott Vistana is failing their owners during the Covid-19 pandemic. This is their timeshare company.




					milestomemories.com


----------



## grrrah (Apr 14, 2020)

VacationForever said:


> See subject title of this thread.  120 days restriction, good until Dec 2021.



Do you guys think they may go back to 60 days if/when things settle, say next year? 

I'm wondering if I can book something now using home or star options for next year, then 120 days out, if available switch to my stock of restricted options that I just got back. And Being more than 60 days, the former would return as regular star options.  But if Vistana returns back to 60 days reservation, that would be tough.


----------



## VacationForever (Apr 14, 2020)

grrrah said:


> Do you guys think they may go back to 60 days if/when things settle, say next year?
> 
> I'm wondering if I can book something now using home or star options for next year, then 120 days out, if available switch to my stock of restricted options that I just got back. And Being more than 60 days, the former would return as regular star options.  But if Vistana returns back to 60 days reservation, that would be tough.


Once issued as 120 days restriction, they won't shorten it to 60 days.  Your strategy will work IF the unit is still available when you cancel the regular reservation.


----------



## blondietink (Apr 15, 2020)

Southwest cancelled our flight to ARizona scheduled for May 2nd with nothing available for 3 days either side of the original flights.  So, I will have to cancel our Kierland reservation.  Should I do that online or should I call?


----------



## controller1 (Apr 15, 2020)

blondietink said:


> Southwest cancelled our flight to ARizona scheduled for May 2nd with nothing available for 3 days either side of the original flights.  So, I will have to cancel our Kierland reservation.  Should I do that online or should I call?



The result will be the same so make it easier on yourself and cancel online.


----------



## DanCali (Apr 16, 2020)

Does anyone see the 2021 expiration date in their account balances online for these 120-day Options?

I noticed a couple of things in the past couple of weeks.

First, I am able to use these at 120 days out now.

Second, In the Account Palances page, these now show as "Banked" instead of "Restricted" with a 2020 expiration date. However, when I make a dunmmy reservation, the show up as "Restricted" with 2020 expiration (last page before confirming the reservation). Either way it's not right - maybe they are working on it... hasn't been 45 days yet.


----------



## grrrah (Apr 16, 2020)

I'm not sure that existing unused 60-day restricted options were converted to 120 days and 12/2021 expiration (anyone confirm)?

I just know that cancelled reservations less than 60 days out were converted to 120 days.  Also, cancellation fees are currently been waived. If the existing restricted options aren't converted, does it make sense to book a reservation with them and then cancel?

I had booked all of my 60-day restricted options in early Feb, and now presumably will become 120 day.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 16, 2020)

grrrah said:


> I'm not sure that existing unused 60-day restricted options were converted to 120 days and 12/2021 expiration (anyone confirm)?
> 
> I just know that cancelled reservations less than 60 days out were converted to 120 days.  Also, cancellation fees are currently been waived. If the existing restricted options aren't converted, does it make sense to book a reservation with them and then cancel?
> 
> I had booked all of my 60-day restricted options in early Feb, and now presumably will become 120 day.


That is an option. I suspect if you cancelled before their current policies went into effect, then you will have 60 day options. Others have reported making a reservation and cancellation to get them switched over to 120 day with 2021 expiration. Though that may have been for Marriott DC points. Though what can it hurt to try, worst case you end up with the same 60 day restricted points you have now.


----------



## dsmrp (Apr 17, 2020)

DanCali said:


> Does anyone see the 2021 expiration date in their account balances online for these 120-day Options?
> 
> I noticed a couple of things in the past couple of weeks.
> 
> ...



My account shows same as yours, tho on dashboard, My Account balance snapshot shows both true banked and 'restricted" options. When I click on the balance details, then they both show as 'banked' options. And my restricted ones still have a 2020 expiration date.  I can reserve with them within 120 days.


----------



## DanCali (Apr 18, 2020)

dsmrp said:


> My account shows same as yours, tho on dashboard, My Account balance snapshot shows both true banked and 'restricted" options. When I click on the balance details, then they both show as 'banked' options. And my restricted ones still have a 2020 expiration date.  I can reserve with them within 120 days.


 
I missed the thing on the dashboard but see it now. Same thing for me. Thanks... hopefully it will reflect how it's meant to be soon...


----------



## carpie99 (Apr 21, 2020)

So yesterday I cancelled my reservation for May 2 at WLR ... of course I was using some banked staroptions that were expiring in 2020.

Has anybody got clarification that Banked StarOptions that were expiring this year will also get the extension to 2021?  We are hoping to use late this year but I would feel better knowing that 2021 was still an option.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Apr 21, 2020)

carpie99 said:


> So yesterday I cancelled my reservation for May 2 at WLR ... of course I was using some banked staroptions that were expiring in 2020.
> 
> Has anybody got clarification that Banked StarOptions that were expiring this year will also get the extension to 2021?  We are hoping to use late this year but I would feel better knowing that 2021 was still an option.


Hyatt is doing that and they are under the same umbrella so I would be surprised if they didn't extend.


----------



## Jang (Apr 23, 2020)

Can the restricted StarOptions be booked for a week and then cancelled again?   I would like to book something for later in the summer but in case we can't travel again, curious if there will be any issues cancelling a second time...  thanks!


----------



## grrrah (Apr 23, 2020)

Jang said:


> Can the restricted StarOptions be booked for a week and then cancelled again?   I would like to book something for later in the summer but in case we can't travel again, curious if there will be any issues cancelling a second time...  thanks!


I'm not aware of anything official.  But my worry would be if the hotel re-opens and you cancel anyways, the restriction policy MAY go back to 60-days and original expiration date.


----------



## bobpark56 (Apr 23, 2020)

So...We stuck with Vistana and did not cancel. Now they have cancelled us, and our reward for sticking with them and not cancelling is a **60-day** window for reusing our staroptions. Something does not seem right here.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 23, 2020)

bobpark56 said:


> So...We stuck with Vistana and did not cancel. Now they have cancelled us, and our reward for sticking with them and not cancelling is a **60-day** window for reusing our staroptions. Something does not seem right here.


My understanding is that they will go back in and adjust the expiration date and 120 days at a later date. Their system is setup automatically set the expiration date and 60 days and it takes some manual work to get it to 120 days.


----------



## tborr123 (Apr 26, 2020)

So if I cancel my June 20 home resort WKORV 2br ocean front unit now (less than 60 days) I would have SOs to use by end of 2021 booked within 120 days? What are the odds of getting an OF at the WKORV then? Slim and none?


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Apr 27, 2020)

tborr123 said:


> So if I cancel my June 20 home resort WKORV 2br ocean front unit now (less than 60 days) I would have SOs to use by end of 2021 booked within 120 days? What are the odds of getting an OF at the WKORV then? Slim and none?


You never know. Maybe early Dec when there are more openings. Mid winter would be difficult. There will be a lot of folks in the same boat though, all the April, May and June cancellation with the same restrictions


----------



## dyi27308 (May 11, 2020)

tborr123 said:


> So if I cancel my June 20 home resort WKORV 2br ocean front unit now (less than 60 days) I would have SOs to use by end of 2021 booked within 120 days? What are the odds of getting an OF at the WKORV then? Slim and none?



So just curious as to what your thoughts are.  I have a 2 bed OF Deluxe and a 2 Bedroom OV reservation booked for Aug 1. I made the reservations exactly 1year out and both are my home resorts.  I am getting very close to the 60 day window, which is June 1 and now I am hearing that Hawaii may extend the 14 day quarantine past May 31.  I know my chances are slim to none in getting similar view reservations via staroptions. Is it worth gambling that Hawaii will relax their COVID restrictions enough to be able to enjoy Maui or just bank them for 2021 use.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 11, 2020)

dyi27308 said:


> So just curious as to what your thoughts are.  I have a 2 bed OF Deluxe and a 2 Bedroom OV reservation booked for Aug 1. I made the reservations exactly 1year out and both are my home resorts.  I am getting very close to the 60 day window, which is June 1 and now I am hearing that Hawaii may extend the 14 day quarantine past May 31.  I know my chances are slim to none in getting similar view reservations via staroptions. Is it worth gambling that Hawaii will relax their COVID restrictions enough to be able to enjoy Maui or just bank them for 2021 use.


In the end, only you can really make the decision to gamble. How things will go is really just a guess at this point.


----------



## jabberwocky (May 11, 2020)

dyi27308 said:


> So just curious as to what your thoughts are.  I have a 2 bed OF Deluxe and a 2 Bedroom OV reservation booked for Aug 1. I made the reservations exactly 1year out and both are my home resorts.  I am getting very close to the 60 day window, which is June 1 and now I am hearing that Hawaii may extend the 14 day quarantine past May 31.  I know my chances are slim to none in getting similar view reservations via staroptions. Is it worth gambling that Hawaii will relax their COVID restrictions enough to be able to enjoy Maui or just bank them for 2021 use.



We faced a similar dilemma (set to arrived June 27). I ended up canceling at day 62 before check-in to avoid having them become restricted. 

Keep in mind that you won’t be able to bank restricted options but if you cancel before your banking deadline in June you at least have the  (not sure if you are 3* in which case the later deadline applies).

While I’m of the personal opinion that they will start opening up in July - it really depends on your risk tolerance. For me the OF/OV priority won’t matter much if you have to spend 14 days confined to your unit.


----------



## JohnPaul (May 12, 2020)

jabberwocky said:


> For me the OF/OV priority won’t matter much if you have to spend 14 days confined to your unit.



For me the OF/OV would become even MORE important if I was going to spend the whole time in the unit.

It could be a beautiful, quiet and restful time.


----------



## dyi27308 (May 14, 2020)

Thank you for your input.  I just cancelled my reservations and have banked my star options. I hope Hawaii is better in 2021 because I have a lot of staroptions to use.


----------



## beachlynn (May 19, 2020)

I had rented out my WKORVN this year for the dates 6/28-7/5. Gov Ige has said the quarantine is to be extended to June 30th. The renters have pulled out and we will accommodate them at a later date. I thought that we would go use the villa but now that doesn't seem possible. So since we would be holed for 14 days I will cancel the week. Since I won't be able to use my villas in the way it was meant to be used am I still limited to restricted star options to be used by 2021?


----------



## DeniseM (May 19, 2020)

Yes - not great, but a definite upgrade from the pre-Coronavirus rules.  Previously, you would have to use the SO's in 2020, and you wouldn't be able to make the reservation until 60 days before your desired check-in date.  You may want to use these Staroptions to make a new Resv. for your guest in 2021.


----------



## beachlynn (May 19, 2020)

I will use the Staroptions for sure and they were made aware of the 120 day time limit. It sure throws out the booking 1 year ahead at 9 pm PDT to ensure a better villa out the window. My WKORVN is an oceanfront unit and that likelihood seems grim especially for the summer. I also had a Princeville week that I was able to rebook from 6/28 to a week in Aug. I hope that doesn't become a problem. The view category is not as much of an issue there. I heard they opened up the little shopping center in Hanalei. That doesn't help the people who have to quarantine for 14 days. The Mayor of Maui had a YouTube video which had some bizarre thoughts of limiting tourism going forward. It is a very unusual time and I hear of some not wanting to return to Hawai'i anytime soon because of the harsh comments written by locals. Hopefully, it is a vocal and limited group of people.


----------



## DeniseM (May 19, 2020)

Friendly reminder:  Let's avoid "us vs them" comments, like "harsh comments written by locals."


----------



## EnglishmanAbroad (May 19, 2020)

Are restricted options a one time deal or can you cancel a reservation made with restricted options and get them back a 2nd/3rd time as restricted? I realize that cancellations now will get the 120 day restriction and in future that will return to a 60 day restriction.


----------



## DeniseM (May 19, 2020)

There is no reason why you can't cancel and rebook multiple times - you have always been able to do that with restricted Staroptions.


----------



## EnglishmanAbroad (May 19, 2020)

DeniseM said:


> There is no reason why you can't cancel and rebook multiple times - you have always been able to do that with restricted Staroptions.


Thanks. I thought that was the case but obviously under 'normal' operations it was harder to do multiple times when the options expired at the end of the current calendar year.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 19, 2020)

It is possible that they will stop waiving the cancellation fees if you cancel inside of 60 days.


----------



## DeniseM (May 19, 2020)

If travel goes back to business as usual, I think the cancellation rules will go back to business as usual.  But I see no reason why they would add fees back before that happens.  However, Starwood/Vistana/Marriott has dones strange things before, so no guarantees.


----------



## rog2867 (May 23, 2020)

So let me ask I have a ton of options for 2020 does this mean I can carry them over to 2021 automatically and I will not have to convert them to points?


----------



## VacationForever (May 23, 2020)

rog2867 said:


> So let me ask I have a ton of options for 2020 does this mean I can carry them over to 2021 automatically and I will not have to convert them to points?


If they are not banked points, you still need to bank or convert to points.  If they are banked points, then I think you may try to extend it by booking now and cancelling within 60 days.  I have banked points which expire this year but I am hoping that we can travel in November and have not tried to book and cancel within 60 days.


----------



## EnglishmanAbroad (May 24, 2020)

rog2867 said:


> So let me ask I have a ton of options for 2020 does this mean I can carry them over to 2021 automatically and I will not have to convert them to points?


Nothing happens automatically you have to take action by the deadline (varies dependent upon status) to either convert to points or bank for use in 2021 or 2022.


----------



## tborr123 (May 25, 2020)

When booking using restricted options for WKORV (now within 120 days of arrival) does one see what view category the unit will be? Or is that determined upon checkin? Never used restricted options before. Thanks.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 25, 2020)

tborr123 said:


> When booking using restricted options for WKORV (now within 120 days of arrival) does one see what view category the unit will be? Or is that determined upon checkin? Never used restricted options before. Thanks.


You can still book Ocean Front if you spend the points and there is availability. I don't think there is a way to see the view after booking unless you confirm in to Ocean Front. This would apply to unrestricted or restricted StarOptions.


----------



## DeniseM (May 25, 2020)

When you make a Staroption reservation, you are only shown 2 views:  Floating View & Oceanfront.  This is because Oceanfront requires more Staroptions, but Island View and Ocean View, require the same number of Staroptions.  Most of the time, you won't see any Oceanfront reservations in the inventory, because they aren't available - if you search and don't see any, they are all booked.  Island View, and Ocean View, are not displayed when you search online - they are lumped together into the "floating view," category.  With a floating view, you should expect to get an Island View location, and consider anything else an upgrade.  Vistana will not tell you what view you got until check-in - that's their policy.


----------



## tshd (May 25, 2020)

DeniseM said:


> You may want to use these Staroptions to make a new Resv. for your guest in 2021.


Can you use staroptions to book a rental?


----------



## jabberwocky (May 25, 2020)

tshd said:


> Can you use staroptions to book a rental?


Only if those StarOptions have originated from that home resort.


----------



## tborr123 (Jun 14, 2020)

I canceled in March after the new 120 day policy. It still shows up as StarOptions that expire end of 2020 and not 2021. Should I call Vistana or are they still behind in updating their system?


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 14, 2020)

Sounds liked this is one Huge Mess,


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 14, 2020)

tborr123 said:


> I canceled in March after the new 120 day policy. It still shows up as StarOptions that expire end of 2020 and not 2021. Should I call Vistana or are they still behind in updating their system?


I wouldn't call. I suggest sending them a message through their website. That way, you have it better documented in writing and you aren't relying on front line reps who probably can't solve the issue directly.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 14, 2020)

pedro47 said:


> Sounds liked this is one Huge Mess,


One person reports an issue with the expiration date and it is a huge mess?


----------



## jabberwocky (Jun 14, 2020)

tborr123 said:


> I canceled in March after the new 120 day policy. It still shows up as StarOptions that expire end of 2020 and not 2021. Should I call Vistana or are they still behind in updating their system?


I would contact them. It should be fixed by now. I cancelled a March reservation on March 19 which was before the announcement of the new policy. 

Our SO originally showed up as just restricted with a Dec 2020 expiry, but then in early May they switched to have a Dec 2021 expiry date. No contact was needed from me.

I suspect you got missed somehow.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 14, 2020)

> I canceled in March after the new 120 day policy. It still shows up as StarOptions that expire end of 2020 and not 2021. Should I call Vistana or are they still behind in updating their system?


If you cancelled more than 60 days before check-in, that is how your Staroptions should appear in your account.  If you want to bank them into 21/22, you have to do it yourself.

If you cancelled 0-60 days before check-in, they should show as restricted Staroptions that are good until the end of 2021.


----------



## Henry M. (Jun 15, 2020)

When you cancel a reservation, you get a cancellation confirmation that mentions a temporary cancellation policy effective March 12, 2020. When you click on the link to view the policy, it mentions:



> *Canceling a Reservation Greater than 60 Days from Arrival*
> 
> If you are seeking to cancel your reservation, you may do so without penalty or fee. Your StarOptions will be returned to your account and will be accessible for use upon completion of cancellation.
> 
> ...



I can take some time before the extended cancellation date shows up on your dashboard.


----------



## EnglishmanAbroad (Jun 15, 2020)

I have cancelled 3 reservations this year right at the 60 day mark and although the returned options show up immediately for reuse or banking the dashboard overview of options had sometimes taken a day or two to catch up.


----------

